# spinner



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I am thinking about getting some new spinners. I dont really know what im going to get yet. I was just looking for some advice. I have heard of a lot of you guys using brass blue fox spinner. So it must be pretty good. Anyone else know of any good go to spinners i should have in my tackle box.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I personally don't use spinners much. I use more crankbaits and spoons myself....


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Mepps when I use spinners. I usually use a size 2. Silver of gold are good options.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A rooster tail seems to be the choice of a lot of spin fishermen I know. Ya know...when you lose all your blue foxes. :wink:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have always had good luck while spin fishing by using a panther martin, yellow with the red dots...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorites for Wyoming/Utah:

#4 Black Panther Martin, black body yellow spots, gold spinner.

#1 & #2 Mepps, silver blade, no hair

1/8 & 1/6 oz Roostertail, frog color


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We use spinners often. Mainly Mepps and Blue Fox #4 & 5 dressed and non-dressed (meaning one has a bucktail other doesn't). Maybe kinda large for the fish you want to target...but we have caught SMB, Perch, Crappie, Browns, TMs on these size lures.

We've found the Mepps color technology chart to be very helpful in selecting spinners when fish'n various water colors, temps, and weather conditions.

Anyways, here a link to the Mepps page and I hope the color technology section article.

http://www.mepps.com/fishing_articles/article.php?id=77

Good luck in your spinner purchase quest. :wink: :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Black Panther Martin with dots of any color for fish that aren't chasing minnows. 
Blue Fox in silver or gold depending on water clarity and time of year for minnow chasers.
Mepps - +1 on following the chart.


----------



## souper (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont know if you would consider it a spinner, but I do not go anywhere without a jakes! Gold or silver with red spots. When nothing else is working I can usually land a couple with a jakes.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am a big fan of fishing with spinners especially in rivers like Provo. I have never really been able to tell which one works better than the next brand because honestly they all either work or none of them work all at the same time. The only thing I have noticed is that silver tends to work best for me. I am sure that wasn't all that helpful but I do wish you the best!


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Panther Martin in gold and in silver can't be beat same with the blue foxes buy a few different sizes. Mepps and rooster tails work pretty good too.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm a Mepps fan. Silver for rainbows and brass for browns. For some reason I catch alot more fish if I cut the red plastic tube off the treble. I especially like Mepps for stream fishing. They are lighter than most other spinners and can be retrieved more slowly and still keep them off the bottom.


----------



## UtahSprig (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the blue fox and mepps spinners myself. Like was said above, I take the red tube off the mepps, doesn't seem to help at all. I like to have a good selection of silver or gold/brass spinner with me. I find that for planter sized trout up to about 14"-16" I do better with a smaller spinner (usually a 0 or a 1). I'll use about 2-3 split shot a foot or two above the spinner for some weight to help with casting. The smaller spinners seem to result in more hits and hook up's for me.

I do need to help train the wife and kids that when they are buying me gear as a present that the "plain" silver and brass spinners are OK. They tend to go for the flashy looking foil and fish pattern spinners. I'm greatful they think of me, but I've got a lot of lures now that I've not had a lot of luck with. My boy is another story, he had a pretty good day with a black spinner with yellow dots on it, so in his world those are the only lures worth even carrying with you :lol: :lol: :lol: . I guess he gets that from me, I have a few favorites and I don't tend to stray too much.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I thank you guys for your assistance.


----------

